# My Boys - Doctor Jekyll & Mr Hyde



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I recently adopted two baby boys from a local breeder yesterday. They were born Dec. 28th, 2014 - Blue Dumbo Rex Berkshire's. 

They are still getting adjusted to their new home, but are both super sweet and I can't wait to watch them grow. As of right now the only way I can one from the other is by personality alone, haha Im thinking on dabbing a bit of food color on one and keeping that up until I can get used to them and the quirks.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Moved the cage around!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Lovely ratties! those ears are huggee


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh dear god, could they be any cuter? Those ears!


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh, those ears <3


----------

